# set limits for ping distance???



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

First day on the road with Lyft and my first rider pinged at 17 minutes away, I accepted ( because I haven't any idea how to cancel) and headed that way. Rider cancelled. Minute later he pings again, I accept, he cancels. The next 3 times he pings I ignore them. Then go off line to stop getting his pings. I come back on and "PING" him again. I accept and head that way. Half way there he cancels AGAIN.

I head home and when I go to turn off the phone I have an email saying he had canceled to go with the pop up.
I couldn't turn off the Lyft App because when I closed the navigation part it went back to the start page and had him as a rider and wanted me to click, "arrived at destination" I finally
found the way to cancel the trip but I get a notice that cancelling the trip will effect my acceptance rating.

I didn't cancel he did.

A few minutes later I get a phone call from him asking if I was on my way??? I realized I had carried him to that location as a UBER fare earlier and he had cancelled the call on the way there also even though he was in the car.

I have 2 questions:
1) how do I set my app to only accept calls close enough to not lose money on? Driving out a gallon of gas to get to a rider and having to drive back for a $5 trip is not a good idea)

2) How do I cancel a ride without just waiting for it to count down?


----------



## PinkSquareChaser (Oct 14, 2014)

1- Can't do.
2- Go into Airplane Mode while it counts down. Sneaky, but it works, and does not count against you.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> I realized I had carried him to that location as a UBER fare earlier and he had cancelled the call on the way there also even though he was in the car.


So, this jackass cancelled while he was in the car with you? If a rider cancelled while I was giving them a ride, I would pull over and kick them to the curb.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't know about your location but in Boston Lyft offers "Power Driver" bonuses.

One of the requirements to earn the bonus is a 90% acceptance rate. All rider-cancelled trips count toward this goal.

If I get a ping from too far away, I turn volume down and wait for the person to cancel while using my second phone to Uber on. Not ideal, I know, but they set the rules and I just try to play within the system while using it my advantage as best I can.


----------

